# Drivers HP Photosmart ...



## maena (18 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Suite à un problème avec des cartouches non HP, j'ai du réinstaller entièrement l'imprimante avec le paquet indiqué sur cette page : http://support.hp.com/fr-fr/drivers/selfservice/HP-Photosmart-6520-e-All-in-One-Printer-series/51690....
J'ai un 6525 et ces drivers sont donc datés. J'avais eu des problèmes notamment avec la fonction scan.
Après ce downgrade forcé par la politique intrusive d'HP vous inondant de messages dès que vous n'utilisez pas les cartouches de leur marque, j'ai donc de nouveau un problème pour scanner des documents. La version HP scan de ce vieux paquet ne trouve pas l'imprimante bien que je puisse imprimer en WiFi sans problème.
Ayant déjà eu le même problème en 2014, j'ai donc télécharger de nouveau le paquet https://support.apple.com/kb/DL907?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR HP V2.16.1 pour OS X.
Cela avait résolu mon problème en 2014, mais là surprise, lors du lancement du pkg, j'ai un message me disant que le "le volume ne remplit pas les conditions pour cette mise à jour".
Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire encore ?

Je n'ai pas changé de version d'OS entre temps n id'imprimante, ni de Freebox
Je suis toujours sur Snow Leopard 10.6.8.
Vais-je réussir à maintenir des versions de drivers stables avec cette imprimante ?


----------



## Franz59 (18 Février 2016)

Bonsoir
Il vaut mieux ne pas utiliser les usines à gaz d'HP 
1) Désinstallez les logiciels HP (il existe un désinstalleur sinon utilisez AppCleaner ou Trash me)
2) Configurez une nouvelle imprimante via Préférences système/imprimantes et Scanner
3) Si rien ne fonctionne, utilisez *Gutenprint +++*


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2016)

AppCleaner ou Tash me 

Le beau conseil bien foireux.

Le Gutenprint ne vole pas beaucoup plus haut, cela dit. 


Passons aux choses séreuses.



maena a dit:


> Ayant déjà eu le même problème en 2014, j'ai donc télécharger de nouveau le paquet https://support.apple.com/kb/DL907?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR HP V2.16.1 pour OS X.
> Cela avait résolu mon problème en 2014, mais là surprise, lors du lancement du pkg, j'ai un message me disant que le "le volume ne remplit pas les conditions pour cette mise à jour".
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire encore ?



L'histoire c'est que le lien renvoie à la version 3.1 et plus la 2.16.1. La mise à jour 3.1 n'est pas compatible avec Snow Leopard.


Voilà ce qu'il faut à cette machine : http://support.hp.com/fr-fr/drivers...l-in-One-Printer-series/5169038/model/5271612

Publication du 6 décembre 2015.

L'ensemble des drivers HP des matériels supportés par Snow Leopard est disponible ici :
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1770?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## maena (18 Février 2016)

Merci Moonwalker.
Je me doutais que le lien pointait sur une version plus récente non compatible avec Snow Leopard mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver les bons sur le support HP.
Comment as-tu fait ?
Ce genre de pb arrive de plus en plus souvent et je sais que je serai bientot obligée d'upgrader mon os pour cause d'incompatiblités logicielles croissante et/ou impossibilité de trouver des freeware compatibles.
Question de stratégie ... c'est une ex-informaticienne qui vous le dit.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> Comment as-tu fait ?


Là : http://www.apple.com/fr/

Tu cliques sur _Assistance_, ce qui t'amène ici : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/

En bas de la page, tu cliques sur _Téléchargements et mises à jours_ (sous Ressources).

Tu arrives ici : https://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads

Chemin long :
Tu cliques sur _Naviguer par produits_ puis sur _Mac OS._

Tu cliques sur Charger plus de résultats jusqu'à ce qu'apparaisse _Gestionnaires d'imprimantes HP v2.16.1 pour Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard_.

Raccourcis :
Dans le champ de recherche, tu tapes _pilotes imprimantes snow leopard_


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

J'ai installé la v2.16.1 et j'ai eu plusieurs fois le message "L'extension system ne peut être utilisé" "L'extension system /System/Library/Extensions/AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext n'a pas été installé correctement et ne peut être utilisé. Essayer de le réinstaller ou adressez-vous ) votre revendeur pour une mise à jour". J'avais déjà eu ce message auparavant que j'ignorais et qui était sans conséquence pour les fonctionnalités WiFi.
Je n'ai pas desinstallé les programmes hp avant parce que l'imprimante concernée n'est pas la mienne mais celle de ma mère (une HP deskjet).
Je ne vois rien dans mes applications en rapport avec cet install ...
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un conflit entre les drivers de ces 2 imprimantes HP mais il parait bizarre de ne rien trouver après une install quiest supposément terminé d'après l'interface d'install.

Je crois que je vais désinstaller la deskjet puis réinstaller à nouveau la v2.26.1 ...


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Le mystère HP s'épaissit.
J'ai donc désinstallé les app HP qui ne concernaient pas mon modèle d'imprimante avec AppCleaner.
J'ai relancé le pkg v2.16.1 et je n'ai plus aucune app HP, genre HP scan (qui permet de scanner) ou HP utilility
qui permet d'activer la fonction numérisation. Les 2 versions que j'avais avant suppression ne parvenaient pas
à localiser mon imprimante.
Par contre j'arrive toujours à imprimer en WiFi. De toutes façons je n'ai plus le cable USB ....
Bref pour le moment je ne peut pas scanner sans retrouver les versions logicielles à minima de HP scan et HP utility
compatible avec mon OS et cette imprimante.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un conflit entre les drivers de ces 2 imprimantes HP mais il parait bizarre de ne rien trouver après une install quiest supposément terminé d'après l'interface d'install.



J'ai déjà vu le cas de deux imprimantes qui se bouffaient le choux.



maena a dit:


> J'ai donc désinstallé les app HP qui ne concernaient pas mon modèle d'imprimante avec AppCleaner.


Là, je décline toute responsabilité.

Un cable USB d'imprimante ça se retrouve ou ça s'achète.


T'as le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard ?

Si oui.

Aller à /Library/Printers et mettre son contenu à la corbeille

Aller dans Préférences système > Imprimantes et scanner

Faire un clique droit sur la colonne de gauche et réinitialiser le système d'impression.

Redémarrer et vider la corbeille.

Insérer le DVD et réinstaller les drivers d'imprimantes inclus. (dans les installation optionnelles, je crois me souvenir)

Ensuite, brancher l'imprimante en USB et lancer la procédure d'installation via Préférences Système > Imprimantes et scanners


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Ah non ça n'imprime plus correctement non plus.
Après l'enfer Lexmark, me voilà dans l'enfer HP comme HP quoi ...
Y'a t'il une marque d'imprimante qui ne rende pas folle ?


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, je décline toute responsabilité.



Ah mais je ne te tiens pas pour responsable du tout


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Donc, lors de cette nième install j'ai eu 5 fois le message concernant AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext.
Je pense que l'absence TOTALE d'application HP est lié à ce truc.
Et j'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur oueb pour résoudre ce pb


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> Ah mais je ne te tiens pas pour responsable du tout


L'usage d'AppCleaner ce n'est vraiment pas la bonne idée. je pensais avoir été clair, et même un peu brutal avec Franz59.

Bon, voir plus haut mes autres conseils.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> Donc, lors de cette nième install j'ai eu 5 fois le message concernant AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext.


Ah ouai. J'oubliais.

C'est le problème numéro 1 à régler.

Télécharger et installer ceci :
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1399?locale=fr_FR


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

C'est là qu'est le pb, impossible de remettre la main sur le CD d'install.
Le cable je peux le récupérer, juste prêté à


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah ouai. J'oubliais.
> 
> C'est le problème numéro 1 à régler.
> 
> ...



ok je fais ça et je te réinstale ?


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'usage d'AppCleaner ce n'est vraiment pas la bonne idée. je pensais avoir été clair, et même un peu brutal avec Franz59.
> 
> Bon, voir plus haut mes autres conseils.



C'est pas si grave j'ai toujours le dmg de ces applis même si elles ne sont pas top compatibles


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> C'est là qu'est le pb, impossible de remettre la main sur le CD d'install.
> Le cable je peux le récupérer, juste prêté à
> 
> 
> ok je fais ça et je te réinstale ?



Non. Ça peut remettre le système d'éq


maena a dit:


> ok je fais ça et je te réinstale ?


Non. Il ne s'agit que de l'ensemble des mises à jour depuis 10.6.0.

Ça permet parfois de remettre un système d'équerre sans tout réinstaller.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Ah mais elle est bien grassouillette cette maj apple .... surtout en bas débit


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Ça peut remettre le système d'éq
> 
> Non. Il ne s'agit que de l'ensemble des mises à jour depuis 10.6.0.
> 
> Ça permet parfois de remettre un système d'équerre sans tout réinstaller.



Je parlais de réinstaller les drivers HP passke là de toutes façons gépurien


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

Ben si tu n'as pas le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard, tu remets un coup de 2.16.1.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

ok jviens de finir le combo apple pour snow Leopard et ... tu vas rire Moonwalker, j'ai eu le même message concernant appleUSBEthernetHost.kext à 1 min de la fin de l'install.
C'est rodé et ça commence à considérablement me faire .

J'essaye de reinstalle le package v2.16.1 hp


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben si tu n'as pas le DVD d'installation de Snow Leopard, tu remets un coup de 2.16.1.



Je m'aperçois qu'on s'est mal compris.
J'ai bien le Cd s'isntall de Snow Leopard (j'ai remis la main dessus) mais je n'ai pas de CD d'install pour les driver HP si jamais ils ont existés.
Donc si je dois me résigné à réinstallé Snow Leopard (ce qui me fait un peu peur), faudra que j'ai un bon tuto pour pas paumer des données au passage.
Je ne sais pas exactement ce que fait TM mais j'ai ml'impression que ça ne fait pas que sauvegarder la partie data. Ca restaure la totalité des profils utilisateurs. Du coup peut-on être sur que ça ne remette pas des merdes au niveau du noyau ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

Attends. Une idée. Une réminiscence plutôt. Le .kext, c'est en rapport avec iTunes.

Ouvre la Le Moniteur d'activité. Repère le processus iTunes Helper (tapes iTunes dans le champ de recherche) et désactive-le.

Ensuite, tu mets iTunes à la corbeille. Seulement iTunes. Tu forces au besoin.

Tu télécharger iTunes 11.4
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1774?locale=fr_FR

Et tu l'installes.

Normalement, ça devrait régler la question du .kext. Une histoire de certificat mal fichu quand on met iTunes à jour.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Ok, sans surpirses donc, j'ai toujours le même message concernant AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext.
Avant même que l'install soit finie avec un smiley m'indiquant que "tout s'est bien (mal)passé", je peux conclure que rien n'a été installé et que je suis partie pour reinstall Snow Leopard ... "Head Shot"


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Attends. Une idée. Une réminiscence plutôt. Le .kext, c'est en rapport avec iTunes.
> 
> Ouvre la Console. Repère le processus iTunes Helper (tapes iTunes dans le champ de recherche) et désactive-le.
> 
> ...




En tous cas merci d'être encore là à cette heure pour m'aider.
J'ai vriament besoin d'imprimer des docs important avec dead line ....


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Attends. Une idée. Une réminiscence plutôt. Le .kext, c'est en rapport avec iTunes.
> 
> Ouvre la Console. Repère le processus iTunes Helper (tapes iTunes dans le champ de recherche) et désactive-le.
> 
> ...




Euh ça marche même si j'ai déjà la v 11.4 d'iTunes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> Euh ça marche même si j'ai déjà la v 11.4 d'iTunes ?


C'est pour cela que je te dis de le mettre à la corbeille.

J'ai fait une coquille : C'est le Moniteur d'activité et pas la Console.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Je trouve pas de bouton "désactiver" dans la console.
En tous cas l log system fait 500ko pour la journée.
C'est tout pourrcrois quil vaut mieux reinstaller l'OS et je vais pas faire ça maintenant.
Demain plutot


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Une copie des logs iTunes :
"
Feb 19 00:37:45 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[1497]: Failed to create replacement string
Feb 19 00:37:45 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[1497]: *** process 1497 exceeded 500 log message per second limit  -  remaining messages this second discarded ***
Feb 19 01:55:50 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[1497]: Failed to create replacement string
Feb 19 01:55:54 Vroum [0x0-0x100100].com.apple.iTunes[1497]: AppleGVA:: Error creating the accelerator 1
Feb 19 10:58:31 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[331]: Failed to create replacement string
Feb 19 10:58:31 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[331]: *** process 331 exceeded 500 log message per second limit  -  remaining messages this second discarded ***
Feb 19 11:42:14 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[331]: Failed to create replacement string
Feb 19 11:42:15 Vroum [0x0-0x2a02a].com.apple.iTunes[331]: AppleGVA:: Error creating the accelerator 1
Feb 19 22:10:26 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[4762]: Failed to create replacement string
Feb 19 22:10:26 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[4762]: *** process 4762 exceeded 500 log message per second limit  -  remaining messages this second discarded ***
Feb 19 22:17:49 Vroum /Applications/iTunes.app/Contents/MacOS/iTunes[4762]: Failed to create replacement string
Feb 19 22:17:50 Vroum [0x0-0x2f02f].com.apple.iTunes[4762]: AppleGVA:: Error creating the accelerator 1"

J'avoue que j'ai des applis qui plante sur mon iPhone et que la plupart du temps mon iPod n'est même pas reconnu du system ce qui rend impossible les maj


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> Je trouve pas de bouton "désactiver" dans la console.


Tu m'étonnes…  

Le Moniteur d'activité. Tu tapes iTunes dans le champ de recherche.

Tu sélectionnes le processus et tu le stoppes en cliquant sur la croix rouge (de mémoire parce que je suis sur Yosemite et je n'ai pas de Snow sous la main).


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

Si tu as le DVD de Snow Leopard, on va pouvoir aussi régler les problèmes d'imprimante. Dans un deuxième temps.

Comme dit plus haut, faire le ménage dans /Libary/Printer (là tu devrais trouver plusieurs répertoires avec les noms de Epson, Canon, hp, etc. Tu vires tout à la corbeille. Tu redémarre et tu vides la corbeille.

Tu insères le DVD de Snow Leopard. Tu vas dans le répertoire Installations facultatives. Tu lances le pkg Optional Installs.

Après le baratin des licences et etc, tu arriveras sur une fenêtre avec une liste d'options à installer. Tu coches _Prise en charge des imprimantes_ (rien d'autre). Et tu installes.

Ensuite, il faut redémarrer.

Brancher l'imprimante en USB et aller dans Préférences Système > Imprimantes et scanners et cliquer sur le +. Le système va sans doute proposer une mise à jour pour ta 6625.

Au cas où il ne le fait pas, Tu appliques le dmg 2.16.1 qui devrait passer maintenant.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est pour cela que je te dis de le mettre à la corbeille.
> 
> J'ai fait une coquille : C'est le Moniteur d'activité et pas la Console.



Ok je suis en train d'opérer


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

euh y'a rien dans la poubelle suite à "quitter l'opération" itunes helper


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

concrètement comment je désisntalle iTunes avant de reinstaller la même version


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> euh y'a rien dans la poubelle suite à "quitter l'opération" itunes helper


C'est simplement pour désactiver le process.

Maintenant, tu vas dans /System/Library/Extensions et tu mets à la corbeille AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext

Tu vas dans /Applications et tu mets iTunes à la corbeille.

Tu ouvres le dmg de iTunes 11.4 et tu lances l'installation. Tu redémarres.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si tu as le DVD de Snow Leopard, on va pouvoir aussi régler les problèmes d'imprimante. Dans un deuxième temps.
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, faire le ménage dans /Libary/Printer (là tu devrais trouver plusieurs répertoires avec les noms de Epson, Canon, hp, etc. Tu vires tout à la corbeille. Tu redémarre et tu vides la corbeille.
> 
> ...



je viens tout juste de lire ce message  (pb des conversations non verbels - et il vaut mieux remettre ces opérations à demain quand j'aurais récupérer mon cable USB HP auprès de mon voisin.
Je te remercie sincèrement de ton aide.

A 4 mains !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2016)

Ok. À demain.


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est simplement pour désactiver le process.
> 
> Maintenant, tu vas dans /System/Library/Extensions et tu mets à la corbeille AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext
> 
> ...



Je ne trouve même pas cette p.. d'extension pour la bener ni avec spotlight ni avec le terminal ..
Je sais même plus comment naviguer dans l'arborescence en mode terminal. J'ai du à une époque mais c'est trop loin ... Pourtant j'ai remis la main sur une ancienne doc UNIX mais se déplacer dans l'arborescence est pas expliqué .... à l'époque c'était supposé  acquis.

A demain Moowalker encore merci Mr Robot


----------



## maena (19 Février 2016)

en tous les cas, à lire cette page http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/02/what-is-kextwhere-is-kext-how-to-install-kext/, il ne parait pas si simple de supprimer cette extension sans compromettre le noyau.
j'ai essayé sans succès, heureusement sans doute (passke si c pour même plus booter demain).
Faut dire par défaut sous mac os le superuser est désactivé. en mode sudo ça demande un mot de passe que j'ai pas.
Enfin bref, c'est la merde.
J'ai du mal à croire qu'imprimer puisse être suspendu à une p... d'extension liée au noyau.
un truc à finir à l'HP  pour pouvoir imprimer HP.
Et tout ça à cause de cartouches non HP ....


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2016)

maena a dit:


> en tous les cas, à lire cette page http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/02/what-is-kextwhere-is-kext-how-to-install-kext/, il ne parait pas si simple de supprimer cette extension sans compromettre le noyau.
> j'ai essayé sans succès, heureusement sans doute (passke si c pour même plus booter demain).
> Faut dire par défaut sous mac os le superuser est désactivé. en mode sudo ça demande un mot de passe que j'ai pas.
> Enfin bref, c'est la merde.
> ...


Laisse tomber le Hackintosh. C'est comme aller consulter chez le boucher du coin au lieu d'aller voir le docteur.

L'arborescence est très simple, à la base tu as :
/Applications
/System
/Library
/Users

En Français : Applications, Système, Bibliothèque, Utilisateurs.

Tu vas dans le menu Aller du Finder. Tu choisis Ordinateur puis ton disque dur, puis le répertoire Système (avec un gros X), le répertoire Bibliothèque (qu'il ne faut pas confondre avec l'autre Bibliothèque) et le répertoire Extensions. Tu trouves AppleUSBEthernetHorst, tu le mets à la corbeille (mot de passe requis) et tu installes iTunes 11.4 du dmg que tu as téléchargé. Puis tu redémarres.

C'est très simple.

Mais il est tard. Il vaut mieux faire cela demain, à tête reposée. La fatigue et l'informatique ça ne fait pas bon ménage (expérience perso).


----------



## maena (20 Février 2016)

Bonjour Moonwalker,

Tu as tout a fait raison concernant la fatigue, la colère et l'informatique.
J'ai eu aussi des expériences comme quoi, l'association est explosive.
J'avais essayé de supprimé ce dossier en ligne de commande hier sans succès alors que je pouvais le faire avec le finder ... stupide

Bon là c'est fait. Je suis en train de faire une sauvegarde TM au cas où faudrait reinstaller Snow Leopard.
Je reprend donc les manip concernant la suppression-réinstallation d'iTunes 11.4


----------



## maena (20 Février 2016)

Bon, j'ai :
1- supprimé iTunus.app et vidé la corbeille
2- réinstaller iTunes 11.4 : pas de message d'erreur
3- réinstaller les drivers hp v2.16.1 : pas de message d'erreur MAIS toujours aucune app HP présente sur le disque. C'est à se demander si ce pkg n'est pas rempli de vide


----------



## maena (20 Février 2016)

Et donc après 6h de galère, je ne peux toujours pas imprimer


----------



## maena (20 Février 2016)

J'ai fini par résoudre UN problème en réinstallant le paquet Photosmart-6520-series_v12.24.0.dmg avec l'option rechercher les mises à jour HP.
J'ai récupéré des version de HP scan et HP Utility qui semblent compatibles sauf qu'il est toujours impossible d'activer la numérisation.
Je peux donc à nouveau imprimer mais toujours pas scanner.
C'est l'USURE !


----------



## maena (20 Février 2016)

J'ai enfin retrouvé la fonction scanneur mais tout ça n'a pas l'air très stable, de nombreux messages d'erreurs comme quoi il est impossible de se connecter à l'imprimante et puis comme par magie ça s'arrête et on peut enfin activer la numérisation dans HP Utility.app, application indispensable pour utiliser la fonction scanner de cette imprimante.
Je résume ici la procédure pour s'en sortir sous Snow Léopard dans le cas où l'extension AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext (qui n'a rien à voir avec la choucroute) bloque toutes les installations software :
1- Supprimer AppleUSBEthernetHost.kext dans DisqueDur/System/Library/Extensions et vider la corbeille
2- Supprimer iTunes.app et vider la corbeille
3- Réinstaller iTunes 11.4
4- Réinstaller Photosmart-6520-series_v12.24.0.dmg disponible ici : http://support.hp.com/fr-fr/drivers...l-in-One-Printer-series/5169038/model/5271612
A l'issue de
5- Réinstaller HPPrinterDriver2.16.1.dmg disponible ici : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1770?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Là normalement vous avez rétabli une situation normale mais ne me demandez pas pour combien de temps


----------



## maena (21 Février 2016)

L'instabilité des fonctionnalités WiFi étant avérée, je me suis penchée sur la freebox révolution récemment acquise.

*Il faut absolument désactiver dans les paramètres WiFi le 811 n pour résoudre le problème.
*
Pour plus d'explications : http://h30478.www3.hp.com/t5/Imprim...Connexion-WiFi-Freebox-Imprimante/td-p/155260


----------

